
Why I won’t be attending 'Systems We Love' - cheiVia0
https://blog.valerieaurora.org/2016/10/22/why-i-wont-be-attending-systems-we-love/
======
zdw
After reading this, I'm at a loss for what to do about stuff like this on a
personal level. The simplest way to put this seems to be: "How do I avoid
being some inhospitable jerk that drives people away?", because at times, I
know I've been that jerk, usually when I'm frustrated at something (usually
technical, not interpersonal) about a project.

So, how does one do technical work (or any work) but avoid becoming a Brian?
Is there a way to turn this proactive - some list of things that you _should
do_ rather than not do?

Also, how do you go about making it obvious that you _want_ this kind of kind
of critique and feedback?

~~~
antoinevg
Spend a year being the person who makes new arrivals feel welcome :)

